# connect laptop to lg



## arvindg90 (Sep 18, 2010)

how to connect sony vaio laptop to lg lcd 32ld310


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi arvindg90, and welcome to TSG?

Does your laptop have an HDMI video output connector? If not, exactly what kind of video outputs does it have?


----------



## arvindg90 (Sep 18, 2010)

hey i m having vga port output
also the lcd have d same but when i try to connect it displays no projector found


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

arvindg90 said:


> when i try to connect it displays no projector found


Is the laptop or the TV is displaying that message?

On the laptop, you may need to set the display properties of the VGA output to match one for the resolutions and refresh rates supported by the TV. The TV's owner's manual should list the video formats supported by the VGA input.


----------

